#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Чай, Москва, 05 августа

## Alex

Дорогие друзья!
В столице нарисовался Топпер, в связи с чем есть предложение устроить чаепитие завтра в "Эрмитаже". Кстати, повод для московских тхеравадинов выйти из подполья. Топпер освободится часам к шести-полседьмого, так что собраться можно где-то в семь.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Я в этот день могу принять участие.

----------


## Ersh

Постараюсь подтянуться

----------


## Asanga

Я тоже подойду.

----------


## Топпер

Спасибо всем присутствовавшим. 
Душевно посидели.  :Smilie:

----------


## sergey

А я в выходные в интернет не заходил и только сегодня узнал о приезде Топпера и чаепитии.

----------


## Mylene

А не про наш ли это Клубчик Чайной Культуры, а???
http://journal.vz.ru/menu/2006/8/14/684.html

----------

